# Alten Radiator spülen?



## Joschka80 (14. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

mit welchen Medium würdet ihr empfehlen einen alten Radiator zu spülen. Unter alt verstehe ich ca.15Jahre
Hab eventuell vor diese wieder zu reaktivieren 1x 360er und 1x 1080er. Beide haben ein Materialmix (Alu|Kupfer) an Kühler mit erlebt so wie es vor Jahren mal vorkam
Kühlmedium früher war Glysantin G30 (Pink). Frage deshalb weil der 1080er helle Ablagerungen bis zu den CPU Kühlerfinnen transportiert hat.

gruss Joschka


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2022)

Was ist denn das Ziel der Spülaktion?
Wenn der Radi nix drin hatte außer Wasser/Glysantin brauchste da theoretisch gar nix spülen. Wenn Staub/Feststoffe/Ablagerungen drin ist oder du das Glysantin raushaben willst tuts schlichtweg Wasser (im Optimalfall Dest-wasser). Bei stärkeren Verschmutzungen kann man Zitronensäure verwenden (gibts in Pulverform für kleines Geld zu kaufen zum auflösen) und danach mehrmals mit klarem Wasser spülen.

Wenns dir um irgendwelche pinke Farbe geht - je nachdem welches Färbemittel das war kriegste das sehr schwer bis gar nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Lexx (14. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zitronensäure (gibts in Pulverform für kleines Geld zu kaufen zum auflösen)


Du meinst Ascorbinsäure?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2022)

Ne - wenn ich Zitronensäure schreibe meine ich Zitronensäure (wenn dus ganz genau willst - in aller Regel ists Zitronensäuremonohydrat^^). Ascorbinsäure ist Vitamin C, kein Putzzeug 

Zitronensäure gibts für zwei, drei, vier Euro die Packung im Einzelhandel, oft verkauft als Kaffeemaschinenreiniger oder ähnliches.


----------



## Joschka80 (14. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn Staub/Feststoffe/Ablagerungen drin ist oder du das Glysantin raushaben willst tuts schlichtweg Wasser (im Optimalfall Dest-wasser). Bei stärkeren Verschmutzungen kann man Zitronensäure verwenden (gibts in Pulverform für kleines Geld zu kaufen zum auflösen) und danach mehrmals mit klarem Wasser spülen.


Es ging mir vorrangig um die Ablagerungen die sich gelöst haben und in den CPU Kühlfinnen vom Heatkiller gesammelt haben der Radi war schon ca.1Jahr wieder in Betrieb mit meinen R7 2700X. Jetzt hab ich eventuell vor den R7 2700X wieder unter Wasser zu setzen und den 1080er Radi extern einzubinden.  Wäre halt nen Sinnfreies Bastelprojekt für den Winter.
Der Tipp mit der Zitronensäure hört sich gut an. -->kann man ja auch bei der Kaffeemaschine nehmen, hatte ich garnicht auf den Schirm.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2022)

Das ist das "Standard-Radiator-Spülmittel", also Zitronensäure oder darauf basierende Reinigungsmittel (Cilit-Bang, Kaffeemaschinentabs so Zeug halt). Kannst ja kucken ob sowas nicht ohnehin im Haushalt vorhanden ist.

Reine Zitronensäure (kannste bei Amazon Kiloweise kaufen^^) hat halt den Vorteil dass man sie mit klarem Wasser restlos wegbekommt da das Zeug nunmal gut wasserlöslich ist (und selbst wenn nicht sind ein paar kleine Reste davon im laufenden Kreislauf kein Problem da das Zeug halt ziemlich harmlos ist), bei kommerziellen Fertigprodukten sollte das zwar auch so sein aber da weiß man am Ende nie was da nicht noch weiteres an Inhaltsstoffen drin ist. Wenn da dann irgendwelche Tenside überbleiben haste nachher Schaum im Kreislauf was eher ungeil ist.


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Juli 2022)

wenn der nur rumstand, wie alk sagte.
wäre er neu, dann nehm ich z.b. cilit  kraftreiniger universal fettlöser und danach kalk und schmutz. dann anständig ausspülen und gut ist. zum ausspülen einfach destilliertes wasser nehmen.
hatte früher noch ne alte aquastream, 220v, benutzt um die reiniger 10 minuten durch den radi zu spülen und dann ebenso mit destillierten wasser ausgespüllt. bischen pingeling, aber so war ich damals.


----------



## Joschka80 (15. Juli 2022)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> wenn der nur rumstand, wie alk sagte.
> wäre er neu, dann nehm ich z.b. cilit  kraftreiniger universal fettlöser und danach kalk und schmutz. dann anständig ausspülen und gut ist. zum ausspülen einfach destilliertes wasser nehmen.


Der 1080er Radi war vor 11Jahren 2-3Jahre lang im Betrieb. Anfang 2020 kurz vor Corona hatte ich einen rappel und hab mein altes Servergehäuse mit den alten WaKü-Komponenten reaktiviert.  Als ich mich dann für ein neues kompaktes Gehäuse 1Jahr Später entschied sind mir beim zerlegen der WaKü-Komponenten die Ablagerungen auf den Kühlfinnen des CPU-Kühlers aufgefallen. 

Da es sich um Sinnfreies Bastelprojekt für den Winter handelt was nicht eilt werd ich mir nach und nach Gedanken machen wie was umsetze. Mal schauen ob die zweite ganz alte Laing DDC 1T noch zuckt und ob ich für den Alphacool AGB Aufsatz nen Verschlussdeckel Bastel oder einen finde zum kaufen...ob der 1080er Radi Stellfüsse bekommt.

Auf jedefall danke nochmal für den Tipp mit der Zitronensäure an euch beide.


----------

